# Hype for 5th Gen



## brandman (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if everyone has heard but recently two of the next generation of pokemon have been released, Zoroa and Zoroark. There has been quite some hype over these two lately, as many have doubted another gen...

... now watch Zoroark seem to be some sort of awesome dark pokemon quite like Darkrai and turn out to just have a good heart and can't help it's actions. 

But really, a fifth gen?!? I'm surprised pokemon has made it as far as it had. I mean after the next pair of games has been made for this gen, there will be over 600 pokemon! And if you want all the the pokemon, shiny or not, 1200! Not only that, but you could consider this a 5th anniversary for a pokemon generations.

Wow.

Feel obliged to share you feelings of this gen...


----------



## Darksong (Mar 27, 2010)

According to "Zorua's" Japanese kanji, though, it says "Zoroa," not "Zorua." Hm.

Yeah, I've heard about these on... the Serebii forums, I think. To me, Zoroa looks like an evil Eevee (:3) and then there's Zoroark... which just looks plain awesome.  It reminds me of something from Spectrobes... I think it's a Spikanor or something that it looks like. 

But if these Pokemon are cool, I wonder if the others will be just as good...


----------



## brandman (Mar 27, 2010)

Darksong said:


> According to "Zorua's" Japanese kanji, though, it says "Zoroa," not "Zorua." Hm.
> 
> Yeah, I've heard about these on... the Serebii forums, I think. To me, Zoroa looks like an evil Eevee (:3) and then there's Zoroark... which just looks plain awesome.  It reminds me of something from Spectrobes... I think it's a Spikanor or something that it looks like.
> 
> But if these Pokemon are cool, I wonder if the others will be just as good...


Oh whoops!

Zoroa looks like a morph between Eevee and Misdreavus to me.

Doubt so, the creativity of each gen seems to go down more and more, but I'm sure there will be alot.


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 27, 2010)

Zoroa is quite cute, but still looks like an Eevee rip-off. And speaking of Eevee, hopefully they'll make Ground and Flying Eeveelutions. One because I always wanted there to be an Eeveelution of each type, and two because I'd just love to see Game Freak make a Flying Eeveelution sprite when countless other spriters have been making them since pretty much when Eevee was released.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 27, 2010)

You're a bit late, seeing that we already have six threads on this.


----------



## brandman (Mar 28, 2010)

Blaziking said:


> You're a bit late, seeing that we already have six threads on this.


Oh, well, from what all I saw the threads died down so...


----------



## Togetic (Mar 29, 2010)

It looks alright. I've a funny feeling I'll get mauled for this, but I actually don't like Zorua and Zoroark that much. 

There haven't been enough 5th Gen spoilers to say much more so far though...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 29, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> Oh, well, from what all I saw the threads died down so...


You can bump threads as long as there is relevant discussion to be posted in them, I believe.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2010)

yes, it's one of those  'generally accepted exceptions to the rule that people tend to forget.' or maybe it's one of the 'rules nobody remembers aren't there anymore.'


----------



## brandman (Mar 29, 2010)

Well this is pretty relevant isn't it?

DarthWaffles,

Yeah, I don't think much of them either. Though they are pretty cool in fact that they are part of THE 5th Gen. How cool is that? But they better not let us down again. :(


----------

